# ok, what would I need?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

To go to DCC on the rails? I have a meanwell 24 volt 10 amp power supply, and a bunch of QSI decoders. I know I can use the decoders, I assume I can use the Meanwell power supply? 

I'm looking at NCE. I would want to go with the wireless throttle. 


Johns Hobbies has a set for sale--the 10 amp wireless system

http://www.johnshobbies.com/store/p...cts_id=118 

They say " The PH-10 has all the same features as our Powerhouse Pro 5 Amp system with a whopping 10 amps of power for O-Scale and Large Scale (G) layouts. Includes: CS02 command station, PB110 power booster, ProCab one D408SR decoder and manual REQUIRES A 10 AMP BOOSTER SOLD ELSEWHERE IN WEB SITE "

You can maybe see why I'm confused. The set appears to include a booster, and yet it also says you need to pony up for--a booster! Not included in the set? huh? Can i use the meanwell or not? 


What is the MINIMUM I need? 


DCC--it's like they don't want to sell it to you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All you need is that wireless "package" Mike... 

VERY poor writing on the site... he's trying to tell you that you need a 10 amp power supply... 

You get what I have here: 


Ignore the silver box on top, it's a RS-232 extension to allow me to control and program by computer inside the house... not necessary.

Bottom box is the Meanwell, 27 volt 11 amp supply (I have my system "tweaked" to put 24v on the rails), which you already have.


Power comes up the red and yellow wires to the top box, the Booster, which combines the input power and the DCC signal (boosts the DCC signal), the track output comes out the red and white wires (you can see "track" on the booster). 

The booster receives the DCC commands from the middle box, the command station... via the black cable between the two of them, hard to see but it's looped up between the two.


The command station outputs the low-level DCC signal as described earlier. What causes it to do this is the "throttles" or "cabs"... their input comes in from the command bus, and you cannot see the connector, because I have put a white 3 line splitter in the jack. This is because wired cabs plug in here (I have 2 of them) and also the wireless base station plugs in there too... since it's a buss, you can plug in several things. In your case you probably will only have wireless throttles, so a single wire to the wireless base station is sufficient.


The wireless base station, and the wireless throttle themselves are not in this picture. 











Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg thanks but there is something missing in your reply--there's nothing after "here:"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I typically start the response in the quick reply, then edit it with the wysiwyg... (I do have a reason for such bizarre behavoir







)

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

ok, thank you, but it seems to me I would also ned a Wireless base station," no? It's not clear at all, or else I'm slow tonight


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He has the right name, the wrong part number, and the wrong picture... but since the site shows the non-radio set at a lower price... I believe you will get what you want... 

The picture shows the PH-10 set, not the PH-10R set... 

See the manurfacturer's site: 

http://www.ncedcc.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. Interesting, NCE uses the same web site software I do... Joomla


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You may want to check out Litchfield station for this system. Also there site is a bit clearer on whats included in the system. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. So it seems I need:

power supply (have that)


10 amp booster
command station

Wireless cab
radio base station 


Is that right? It's a chunk of change. I've been thinking I probably will not switch over. I'm out of storage room, so won't be adding a lot of new locos. I might add a reverse loop at some point, but not for a while. It'd be great to have DCC controlled switches, using the system train-li offers, but I still have a lot of kids visiting and the simplicity of the aristo 75 mhz systems--which i still use for the "kid-friendly" smaller stuff--is useful. I'll keep mulling


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect, and those items (with a couple of cables) are what is included in the 10 wireless set from NCE. 

Remember that for every loco you fit out with sound on battery, you would save about $100 on each loco if you were "traditional" track power DCC... So at about 5 or 6 locos you are ahead, and you get $100 ahead every loco from there. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've decided to hold off--there's some very interesting stuff coming from Zimo down the pike a ways


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you just need to bit the bullet and do it. Quite procrastinating about it and go for it. It's what I did and never have looked back. Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh, spending big $$$ with DCC doesn't stop at the first "set" as ya gotta keep spending $$ for more boosters unless you only want 10 amps available on the rails. 

Then with a really big layout the limited bandwidth issues surface on the loconet or whatever system is being used, just ask the big HO DCC clubs about having to sit and wait for the commands to go thru as there's too much traffic on the buss.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My layout is 450 feet, around 3 sides of my house and currently only using one booster, I can run 3 trains at once, ran a 45 car freight up 3.4% grade with THREE Aristo e8's also... 

Yes if you want over 10 amps you need another $150 booster and $80 power supply, but it does not add like this with one loco, but when you RUN more locos. 

You gotta run more locos that me at the same time. 

So, that extra cost is "in the noise" compared to buying several new locos and decoders.

ANY system, battery, track, whatever needs more electrical power TOTAL if you run more locomotives at the same time TOTAL. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My layout is unlikely to get much bigger. if it does, the cost of an additional booster would be incidental, if I actually needed one. I'm leaning towards waiting for the new Zimo system, coming n the Spring


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well leaning towards the Zimo is find but more bucks. Little more confusing for set up also. I like the advantage of a large screen as I hate wearing glasses when operating my trains. So each to his own as we say. The only thing I added to my system was two extra repeater stations to help get to the shop and be able to set up decoders there. I have 550 ft of track and can operate trains from any when on the RR from about 200 ft or better. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The new Zimo system is interesting, the cab has a large display to show all kinds of things, like a picture of the loco, and a fuel gauge. 

I hope it will let me use the extra real estate to have nice large letters for older eyes also. It looks like a general purpose Windows CE handheld with the standard PDA resolution. I just got a copy of the (translated) Zimo July newsletter. 

Looks like it may have the Lenz Railcom software (bidirectional communication with the decoder while on the rails).... kinda neat, although I don't do automation, and don't really need this feature. 

By the way, the prices have been estimated, the radio cab (by itself, no base station, no booster, no command station), i.e. ONE radio cab is going to have a list price of about 440 Euro, which is $619.83 today. 

So, my cabs are $199 list, this is three times as expensive, or I can have 3 cabs to your one... 

I think I can live without color for now, even $400 a cab is too much for my taste unless I get characters 1/2" tall on a high contrast daylight-readable screen. 

My $1000 cell phone with color cannot be seen easily in direct sun. 

I'm emailing you the newsletter Mike. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## robteed (Jun 23, 2010)

Ever consider DIY. I built mine from this site http://www.tinet.cat/~fmco/home_en.htm 
I did build the NanoX-S88 system for less then $100.00 . There is a lot of information on DIY DCC systems on Paco's website.Also check out my videos on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiyGpyKbOKg 
I'm not sure how much amperage you can build into the system but people on Paco's website are willing to help! I built my NanoX-S88 system to run my On30 railroad but am going to look in to
using this system on my G gauge layout when I build it. I purchased WiThrottle for my iPhone ( $10.00 )and can run trains thru WiFi on my network. Its awesome and could work out doors as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To me, the value is in the controller, shape, quality, and the software, etc, not just basic functions. 

I used to design and code software years ago, now I manage the development of it. I'm happy to purchase a finished product. 

Yes I know about WiThrottle, I have it, but compared to a nice controller with lots of easy to use buttons, and a display that has great visibility in full sun (which my iphone does not) I'll keep my NCE stuff thank you very much. 

I bought the software from KAM a long time ago and was running wireless on my Toshiba PDA then... 

Been there done that. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As mentioned seeing a color in the screen area while outdoors is not an Ideal situation. From what I read you are operating in an indoor environment. Works there and thats about all. Later RJD


----------

